# good (free) wysiwyg html editor?



## greenmonkey32 (Jul 27, 2003)

Currently i am using the copy of adobe pageMill that came with my imac to manage my site But i want a free os X wysiwyg editor Please tell me of any good ones


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 27, 2003)

Don't know of any free ones, sorry 
If you really are serious, you should probably take a look at something like GoLive or Dreamweaver, though both are really expensive.


----------



## Arden (Jul 28, 2003)

Sure.  Textedit + Safari.

Oh, I'm sorry, did you want something that would do the work for you?


----------



## adambyte (Jul 28, 2003)

Mozilla (who's comercial counter-part is Netscape) has an internal "Composer" program that does WYSIWYG web editing. Just choose "New... Composer Page" from the file menu and go crazy.

http://www.mozilla.org


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 28, 2003)

Arden - 
(I happen to do my html with a text editor...I _hate_ WYSIWYG editors)


----------



## Arden (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh yeah, forgot about Composer!  It's not ground-breaking or market share-stealing, but it works.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 28, 2003)

Darkshadow: what editor are you using?
I am trying to find one, but so far the Dreamweaver code editor is better than any I have found.


----------



## quiksan (Jul 28, 2003)

man, the *ONE* thing I miss about Windows - HTML-Kit by Chami (chami.com)
the BEST code editor (and I say code - not just html - because it handled something like 15+ languages) I've used.  It's free, and is still updated on a somewhat regular basis.  just an awesome product!!

ok, now that I'm done with the fond memories...

there's an editor (not WYSIWYG) that I use now and then, called mi
it's fine, not a big deal.  I've got Dreamweaver though, and generally use that because of it's flexibility and built-in ftp utility.

if you find something awesome, let us know!


----------



## greenmonkey32 (Jul 28, 2003)

since i am i student i can get golive and livemotion both for $70

Composer is great but my site relies heavily on frames

http://home.earthlink.net/~green_ninja/


----------

